

Do you have a TTS API to suggest? - whoshallsucceed

Hi people,<p>I have a project I want to develop. It&#x27;s a fresh idea and so I&#x27;m currently looking for technical needs and one is TTS (Text To Speech) API, all platforms mingled for the moment.<p>And I&#x27;m looking for the opposite, Speech to text.<p>I have no knowledge in this at the moment so I&#x27;m asking for advice.<p>Thanks!
======
labpdx
I'm just about to release a TTS API into alpha. Contact me (details in
profile) if you're interested in chatting more about it and to try it out.

~~~
whoshallsucceed
Sorry but I don't see any details in your profile on how to reach you.

